# QuickInfo mit Grafik?



## subzero (8. September 2003)

Guten tag werte HTML Feaks, JAVA Leute und PHP Experten...

Fangen wir langsam an:
Man erstellt einen Link z.B. auf einer Grafik. Wenn man jetzt allerdings die Maus im IE (ab 4.0) über diesen Link hält, erscheint kurz darauf eine Anzeige (z.B. der name des Bildes).

Ich habe bei der vorletzten Version von fli7e, mitlerweile heißt er x-Pandable ( http://www.x-pandable.com ), gesehn das er anstadt diesen Text (mit Gelben Hintergrund) Grafiken mit einem Text eingefügt hat.

So meine Fragen darauf hin lauten jetzt: 
Kann ich das auch?
Was muss ich dafür benutzen (HTML / DHTML / PHP / JAVA) ?
Wie geht das ?


Schonmal ein danke schön an alle die einen Hilfreichen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## Gumbo (8. September 2003)

In gewissen Kreisen wird soetwas als "tooltip" bezeichnet und wird mit Javascript -- die Betonung liegt auf Java_script_ -- gesteuert, wie z.B. dieser auf:
&nbsp;&nbsp;» twinhelix.com


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. September 2003)

Hallo,

Gumbo hat dir ja schon einen guten Link zum Thema gegeben. Das Prinzip hinter den "Tooltips" ist eigentlich relativ simpel. Über einem MouseOver Event wird einen Ebene eingeblendet - der Text bzw der Inhalt der Layer ist beliebig, also nicht blos Text und Bilder... Der Inhalt  kann natürlich über 1000 Arten in den Layer geschrieben weden. OnMouseOut wird der Layer einfach wieder ausgeblendet... mehr steckt da nicht dahinter...

Das "Gelbe Infofenster" das du ansprichst, ist eingentlich eine Fehlinterpretation vom Browser. Das ist "nur" der Text des Alt Tags - dieser sollte aber nur als Alternative zum BIld angezeigt werden...


bye


----------



## subzero (9. September 2003)

JO!

Astreine Antworten... Das problem wird jetzt sein das ich dort durchsteigen muss 
Danke sehr ..


----------

